
Xendiz - xendiz
https://xendiz.com/
======
xendiz
Xendiz is an advertising platform, based on openRTB protocol, using machine
learning algorithms for maximizing advertising efficiency. We have already
worked with partners from more than 10 countries. Xendiz website:
[https://xendiz.com/](https://xendiz.com/)

